# Bought a collet chuck



## jleiwig (Aug 7, 2009)

I just ordered the PSI collet chuck.  I decided on this after thinking about things for a while.  The best part is that it only really cost me 34 bucks after deducting the $10 off coupon and the proceeds from my two bottle stopper sales.  At least that's the story I'm going to give my wife! :biggrin:  Now I can finally drill on the lathe and turn some pens again!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have the same chuck - you will like it!


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 7, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I have the same chuck - you will like it!


 
Thanks Rob, I decided that it would be the most useful to me right now rather than the scroll chuck....well that and the local Woodcraft was out of the nova scroll chuck special! :wink:


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 7, 2009)

So what sort of things can I do with a collet chuck besides pens? I already have a bottle stopper chuck.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 7, 2009)

I think you can use it for cartridge pens or so I have been told.


----------



## arjudy (Aug 8, 2009)

You can use the collet chuck to turn game calls with a home made pin chuck.
Check out the following youtube links.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77URramTj44&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOE-w3dQ1sg&feature=related


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you Alan!


----------



## randyrls (Aug 8, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> The best part is that it only really cost me 34 bucks after deducting the $10 off coupon and the proceeds from my two bottle stopper sales.




Justin;  The next thing you have to sneak past the inspectory general is a set of collets.  Try to get the metric ones from  Ebay seller 800watt.  His communication stinks, and you will not get ANY emails or other indication that he is doing anything, but a week or so later the collets will show up! 

Get the ER32 metric ones because they don't have any gaps in the clamping ranges.  Verify that these are the ones you need.  I know that the Beal collet chuck uses an ER32.

You can clamp bare pen mandrels into the collet chuck, closed end mandrels, and most any round cylinder.


----------



## arjudy (Aug 9, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> I just ordered the PSI collet chuck.



I just ordered one as well.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: I've been wanting to upgrade my Axeminster Jr. for a while. I can't wait till it arrives. I also made myself a 5/8" pin chuck this afternoon. That is what is used in the Youtube links in my post above. It turned (pun intended) out great.


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 10, 2009)

arjudy said:


> I just ordered one as well.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: I've been wanting to upgrade my Axeminster Jr. for a while. I can't wait till it arrives. I also made myself a 5/8" pin chuck this afternoon. That is what is used in the Youtube links in my post above. It turned (pun intended) out great.


 
Looks like a trip to the steel recycler is in my near future.  My collet chuck is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.  Which is nice, because my wife has a meeting wednesday night, so I can play with it then!


----------



## jleiwig (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odu1cT3AwUE&NR=1

That is the specific video where he discusses his pin chuck.


----------



## arjudy (Aug 13, 2009)

Got mine today and am very impressed with the quality. Can't wait to start using it.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

